# Promise FastTrak 378



## realpk (8. August 2007)

Hallo, ich habe 2 SATA Festplatten an meinem RAID Controller angeschlossen und ein RAID 1 und testweise auch ein RAID 0 Array erstellt.

Diese Angabe wird bei dem POST des RAID Controllers auch bestätigt. Wenn ich nun die aktuelle Debian (Net Install) installieren möchte, wird jede Festplatte einzeln angezeigt. Diese werden für die Partitionierung wie 2 eigenständige SCSI Festplatten behandelt.

Wenn ich das ignoriere und Debian installiere, gibt mir GRUB den Fehler "2" zurück.

Weiss jemand was ich machen muss, damit Debian das Array als einzelne Festplatte erkennt. In der Installation gibt es leider keine Auswahl für Module/Treiber etc. Die Erkennung läuft eigenständig.

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

Gruss


----------

